# b&s 8hp 319cc 190707-2131-01



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

this unit will run but is blowing fule everywhere

when not running it is running out the carb end plate and ajasent screws

i have taken this carb apart but i cant get the seat out 

does anyone of you have a trick to get this seat out 

the flote and needle seam to be ok but that gas everywhere realy conserns me:thumbsup:

this unit is on the back of a good snapper lawntractor

i can get any info that you need on this motor


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

*update*

i think this is the problem but not realy sure 

i can't find anything else wrong with the carb

i am maybe thinking a whole rebuild kit


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

*still not working*

i am still having this problem

the engine runs great but the carb is flowing so much fuel that it runs out the bolt holes on the air in take side

the main jet ajustmet screw does nothing for the problem

the onlt way to stop it is disconnect the gas all togeather

this even happens when not running

this carb has been worked on by some one else for the same problem and he gave up

this motor is on a snaper fram that is in good shape

i will try anything to fix this problem


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

*more info*

i was asked for the intire model information so here it is for the public

190707-2131-01-8411140

please give me any sugestions that you may have

i will be glad to post pics if needed


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to different Briggs carbs.Select the one you have from the list for rebuild help.Hope this helps!

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

*a complete dumb ass moment*

i had rebuild this carb with the organal parts and run like a top

then a few hours later blowing gas every where

took it apart last night and left all parts in gas when to work on it now and the flot is not floting (hint) so the carb is being told to blow gas everywhere because the flot never turns off

i think this is correct thinking but i would like to here from you people if i am correct

i might order a new carb rebuild kit if you think i am correct


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If the float is no longer floating,it has a leak,and you are correct,it is letting to much gas into the bowl causing the flooding.Sounds like a rebuild kit and new float are on your order list!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the float won't float, then it needs to be replaced. Floats usually are not included in rebuild kits. They must be purchased separately, but if the carburetor has already been cleaned and a kit installed, then all you need to do is replace the float and that should take care of it. Don't worry about the seat, unless you still have flooding issues after installing a new float.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

*i haven't*

i haven't put a kit in this carb myself but i think the other man did

i think this because the seals look really good and the seats are nice and shiny


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

it is running great now 

i need now to get the electric start fixed

the other guy tore it all off so i will need a complete exploded view


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i would also like to servce the trans on this snapper fram 

what oil would you sugest

and how much


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

everything is grate with is unit now 

thanks to everyone that help me and posted on this thread


----------

